# Travel Destinations > Central America >  How Fiat-Backed Stablecoin is created?

## Developcoins

Fiat-Backed stablecoin is nothing but a type of stablecoin which is created by backing cryptocurrency token with the famous real-world fiat currency. Stablecoins are usually pegged with some real-world asset like fiat, gold, silver, etc. The very famous stablecoin in the market is Tether. And people are eager to create a stablecoin because it used to stabilize the crypto value which is its well-known characteristic.

Know more about fiat-back stablecoin ping here.

----------


## sukamin123

Thank you for sharing this good post, I am very impressed with your post, the information given is detailed and easy to understand. I will follow your next post often. atari breakout

----------


## Dylan Williams

thanks for sharing!

----------


## mikedavis

Really, I'm sad because I don't know about this! can I share your post It will be helpful for many people to read this article of yours.

----------

